# Skull Crushers/Thunderwolf Bits Swap??



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, im wanting to start a warriors of chaos army soon as its my favourite army in fantasy, and my elves are nearing completion. 
I had an idea to swap the riders/bases of the thunderwolf cavalry box and the skullcrushers box to make two awsome converted kits. Only thing is, i dont really want the chaos marine jugger riders and dont want to fork out the extra £30 for something i dont want/need. So i was wandering if anyone else wanted the parts to mount some chaos marines on juggernaughts? 

So basically its parts to make three chaos marine conversions riding juggernaughts that im wanting to sell.

PM me if your interested!!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry for bringing back an old topic but i thought id have another try, anyone interested?


----------

